# Female tiel bending over and "squeaking"? What does this mean?



## RuledByTiels (Aug 8, 2013)

I've had her for 2 years now and just recently she does this thing where she'll sit on my computer monitor, bend forward, lift her wings off her body slightly and she'll just quietly squeak, she does it for about 10 minutes at a time. The odd thing is that she'll do it "for" me but the second my male sees her and gets close to her she'll stop.

Does anybody know what this means?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is doing the female mating behavior! She thinks *your* her mate and she wants you to mate with her! But when your male comes she will stop because she doesn't want him on her

Do not touch or rub her back because will will give her that sexual buzz and it will make her very hormonal


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations. Your tiel wants to have your babies.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Another congrats, you _are_ her mate. She is taking the mating position, and she doesn't much want that sort of attention from your cock, just you. Like Baruch said, don't sexually excite her, that leads to a big hormonal mess


----------

